

Finding Your Conference Wingmen (starting with Google I/O) - eddylu
http://blog.grubwith.us/finding-your-conference-wingmen

======
sgrove
It's an interesting take - usually, for me, these social dynamics are
subconscious (but still present). Bubbling it up to the conscious level should
be much more effective.

------
vincevw
PUA for business :-)

